# Logitech G633 Mikro rauscht und klingt blechern an neuem PC.



## WLP-Esser (1. März 2019)

Servus,
Habe leider ein Problem mit meinem neuen Rechner:
Habe mir Heute einen neuen PC zusammengebaut und festgestellt, dass das
Mikrofon vom G633 rauscht und blechern klingt (Hat was von einem Außerirdischen/Roboter).

Habe das Headset an dem PC von meinem Bruder angestöpselt und da läuft alles wunderbar.

Headset wird über USB angeschlossen und das Mainboard ist ein Asus B450m-Pro Gaming.

Alle Treiber sind Installiert und ich habe auch alle USB Anschlüsse durchprobiert.

Bin etwas am verzweifeln, kann ja nur noch am Board liegen, oder?

Bedanke mich jetzt schon mal für mögliche Antworten.


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. März 2019)

WLP-Esser schrieb:


> Mikrofon vom G633 rauscht und blechern klingt (Hat was von einem Außerirdischen/Roboter).


 Das Teil hat die übelsten Bewertungen, die ich je gelesen habe.

Tausche es aus.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (2. März 2019)

1. In den Eigenschaften des Aufnahmegeräte die Qualität erhöhen.

2. Mies implementierter onboardsound

3. Dass das Mikrofon des g633 nicht gut ist, ist ja bekannt.


----------



## WLP-Esser (2. März 2019)

@wuselsurfer
Headset ist ganz gut, die schlechten Bewertungen kommen wegen des G933.
Habe es neu bei Amazon für 50€ gekauft, P/L ist also noch tragbar(Hatte halt 3 für mich wichtige Kriterien erfüllt).
Am alten PC lief es ja auch wunderbar mit vernünftiger Qualität.

@ChotHoclate 
1.Hatte ich eigentlich umgestellt, aber gerade erst gemerkt, dass die Einstellungen verworfen werden.
Wenn ich sie übernehmen will, kommt von Windows die Fehlermeldung, dass das Gerät gerade verwendet wird.
Dabei läuft weder Logitech Software noch irgendwelche Programme die Zugriff aufs Mikro haben.

2.Sound vom Board dürfte doch wegen des USB umgangen werden, das G633 müsste doch einen eigenen Soundchip haben.

3.Naja, am alten PC und an meinem Laptop hört es sich einwandfrei an.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (2. März 2019)

Wenn das Ding n USB Headset ist spielt der onboard natürlich keine Rolle. Aber die Ursache hast ja bereits gefunden.


----------



## Petsch (2. März 2019)

Wow...direkt mal eine **** Antwort(also die erste). Hab das pc games hardware forum aber anders in Erinnerung.
Und dieses Gemotze gegen das Headset bringt ihn auch null weiter.... Ich besitze das Headset auch und finde es ok. Zum Musikhören würd ich es nicht nutzen aber für ein wenig Surround Geballere reicht es allemal.

Musste übrigens gestern Abend lachen 
Ich habe auch einen neuen PC, Asus Mainboard, G633 und auch das Problem. Hier die Lösung:
Wie bereits genannt muss die Aufnahmequalität hochgestellt werden oder alternativ den Side tone in der Logitech Software auf 0 setzen.
Letzteres war meine erste Lösung weil ich anfangs, genau wie du, auch die Qualität nicht hochstellen konnte.
Um die Qualität hochzustellen darfst du nicht über Rechtsklick auf Lautsprecher-"Sound Einstellungen öffnen" gehen sondern über "Sounds">Reiter Aufnahme>rechtsklick auf das G633 usw.
Dort hat es dann bei mir funktioniert. Warum nur so?...da musst du Microsoft fragen....


----------



## JackA (2. März 2019)

Das ist wirklich ne Plage mittlerweile unter Windows 10, mein Kumpel hat neu aufgesetzt und das Samson Go Mic neu eingesteckt, die schlechteste Aufnahmequali überhaupt, dann erst die Qualität in den Soundeinstellungen erhöht, jetzt passts wieder.
Aber dass man überhaupt erst umstellen muss, ruft ja gerade zu Problemen.
Das ist aber nur eine von vielen Einstellungen die man tätigen muss, bis Win10 erstmal vernünftig läuft.
@TE: Starte mal im abgesicherten Modus, ob du dann umstellen kannst.


----------



## WLP-Esser (2. März 2019)

@Petsch
Ich weiß nicht wie ich dir danken soll.
Bin wie von dir beschrieben über Sound in der Systemsteuerung rein gegangen und alles hat auf Anhieb funktioniert.
Einen großen Dank hierfür, wäre mir nie eingefallen das Windows einem so einen Stein in den Weg legt.

@JackA$$
Läuft jetzt alles einwandfrei.


----------



## WLP-Esser (2. März 2019)

Jetzt spinnen die Surround Sound Einstellungen und ich habe nur L und R am Kopfhörer... zum kotzen.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (2. März 2019)

Surround einfach deaktivieren? Ortung wird dadurch auch nicht schlechter.


----------



## WLP-Esser (4. März 2019)

Hab Surround im Kopfhörer, bei Windows und im Spiel deaktiviert und trotzdem höre ich zB keine Dialoge im Spiel und entfernte Schritte zu nah und anders rum.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (5. März 2019)

Dann haste wohl irgendwo n upmix oder vollspektrum Lautsprecher aktiviert, dein System denkt du hättest nen center etc.


----------

